# All around surf rod



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

What length, line class and power is best for all around surf fishing?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

10' - 12' medium/heavy 25lb test


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Thank you sir


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

jc said:


> 10' - 12' medium/heavy 25lb test


Exactly. I prefer one that's listed to throw 4-12 or 6-16 oz. 6 oz spider and 6" mullet is a lot!


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Great, step further what size reel?


----------



## dpatel13 (Mar 25, 2014)

JKD said:


> Great, step further what size reel?


What will you be targeting?

My 10ft surf rod is paired with a Penn Squall 15. I'd aim for a couple hundred yards of line capacity at least.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

20, 30, or 40 size will all be fine. Sealine sha30 for example. I personally prefer avet mxl size. If a 6' shark picks up, I still have a good chance at landing it, but it still casts great.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

It's for a buddy that's getting married so I'm building him a setup. No particular method of fishing this is geared to or any particular fish. If he catches drum, reds and occational shark he'd be plenty happy.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Most of my surf rods are 12' heavy action, rated for 20lb to 40lb line and 4oz to 10oz weights. Matched with a reel that will hold 250yds to 300yds of 30# line. A set up like this will allow you to catch everything from slot reds to 6' sharks.


----------



## root3 (Apr 5, 2012)

The advice above for heavy power is spot on. For casting out 4-8oz and bait, you may also want to look for fast action and a stiff backbone. The stiffer the rod, the easier it is to cast. My buddy's Ugly Stick is 12', heavy, and rated 2-12oz, but it collapses like a pool noodle when I attempt to cast 4+oz and bait with any power.

Length-wise, I've found 12-13 ft. to be best for me. Longer rods cast further. They also keep the line clear of the waves/debris in the first gut. That being said, if your buddy pier fishes, 10 ft. might be better. Longer rods aren't allowed on many piers.

Good luck with your search


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

15' Ugly Stick. You can beat them to death and still catch fish.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

friends don't buy friends Uglysticks... call me a rod snob


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

jc said:


> friends don't buy friends Uglysticks... call me a rod snob


LOL! 
Noob stixs, no offense everyone!
(I understand might not be able to drop a couple few hundred bucks on a rod...that was me for most of my life)
Once you fish quality sticks it's hard to go back. Still have some cheaper rods in my arsenal but phasing them out one at a time. 
My favorite all time store bought surf rod was an 11.5ft gander mtn rod, casted a mile for pomps or plugs for Jacks and stout enough to beach an 8ft shark and numerous 6-7fters. Bought it 9 years ago or so and never saw another one. 
As far as reels hard to go wrong with a pro gear. They just recently started to make a few different models, have not got my hands on a new one yet. But if they are anything like the old ones, you cannot go wrong. Blows the Daiwa Seagates/sealines out of the water.


----------



## aeola (Apr 16, 2015)

I stick with Penn Battalion for bait cast reels, Heavy rod power, Fast action, 12', 2 piece, 25-50 line rating. Best price is on Amazon. The surf spinning rod has similar specs and is only $99. I had a Penn Prevail that just broke after 2 years of use. The Battalion is holding up much better.

http://www.pennfishing.com/penn-rods-surf-rods/


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

the best value and ROD for surf fishing and casting heavy weights is the Okuma 12 foot rod you can purchase from Academy for $50 to $60 bucks. I LOVE this Rod.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

get you a Penn Battle II reel with 30 lb mono, Berkley Big Game, and use #80 mono 3 to 4 foot leader, caught 6' sharks and never broke off.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

use circle hooks


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

i use 9ft and 10ft harrington/harnell with pro-gear 541 or avet lx, 300yd 65lb braid backing with 250-280yd of 40lb mono, 8oz spider weight..caught planty of sharks from 3-6ft. 

if you want to keep in the budget just go with ftu 1 piece, its the best bang for the buck with good quality, pair it with penn squall or old pro gear 541 if you can find on ebay.

please stay away with the 2 piece ugly stik aka break a stik!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------

